
Artificial intelligence has opened up a whole new way to steal pictures online - larose
https://qz.com/1059765/google-goog-taught-artificial-intelligence-a-whole-new-way-to-steal-pictures-online/
======
sharemywin
or even activate voice assistants like Siri and Google Assistant with a sound
unintelligible to humans.

wonder if it could be inaudible as well.

